

Ask HN: Beta test iPhone Broadersheet + critique our marketing site - pclark

We're gearing up for the launch of our iPhone application early October, and we wanted to get a users testing it with our production setup.<p>If you're interested in beta testing it [we'll reward beta testers with a free app if you're US based] sign up at: http://bit.ly/testbroadersheet [prefix your name with HN for priority] or send me an email with the UDID: peter@broadersheet.com<p>Another part of our launch is our marketing site, so if you guys have any feedback on that site we'd really appreciate it.<p>Thanks HN!
======
pclark
Marketing Site: <http://iphone.broadersheet.com>

Beta Sign Up [prefix your name with HN]: <http://bit.ly/testbroadersheet>

